# Get a Clue



## vannaquimis

Salve a tutti,  
non riesco dormire cercando di capirne il significato. Allora, so che si tratta di slang informatico ma niente di più. 
L'unico "aiuto" che ho trovato è una sorta di spiegazione in The Urban Dictionary: 

"this is a saying used by "leet" css players from the UK, mainly used by ppl that think own!!!111oneone the fuck out of ppl."

che devo ripetere non mi ha chiarito un bel niente. 
Qualcuno mi sa dire il significato di GET A CLUE? Il contesto nel mio caso è una ragazza bomba con cui i ragazzi "chattano" in videoconferenza e dice:

"I'm like, get a clue?"     

Grazie per la vostra collaborazione.


----------



## Tatzingo

vannaquimis said:


> Salve a tutti,
> non riesco dormire cercando di capirne il significato. Allora, so che si tratta di slang informatico ma niente di più.
> L'unico "aiuto" che ho trovato è una sorta di spiegazione in The Urban Dictionary:
> 
> "this is a saying used by "leet" css players from the UK, mainly used by ppl that think own!!!111oneone the fuck out of ppl."
> 
> 
> "I'm like, get a clue?"
> 
> Grazie per la vostra collaborazione.



Ciao,

CSS per quanto che sepa io e' un giocho del PC che si chiama "COUNTER STRIKE: SOURCE" 

"Leet" non esiste come parola ma penso que vuole dire "ELITE" cioe' i migliori giocatori di questo giocho in internet usano questa frase "get a clue".

Per me, non ha senso... pero supongo que potrebbe significare "dammi una idea..." o dimmi un'indizio/cerca un'indizio....

Tatz.

A dormire! Non vale la pena aspettare la risposta!

Ps. Urban Dictionary... non si spiega molto bene questa frase...
Pps. "to OWN" = Dominare/vincere
Ppps. ppl = PEOPLE, la gente.... o gli altri giocatori


----------



## vannaquimis

Tatzingo said:


> Ciao,
> 
> CSS per quanto che sepa io e' un giocho del PC che si chiama "COUNTER STRIKE: SOURCE"
> 
> "Leet" non esiste come parola ma penso que vuole dire "ELITE" cioe' i migliori giocatori di questo giocho in internet usano questa frase "get a clue".
> 
> Per me, non ha senso... pero supongo que potrebbe significare "dammi una idea..."
> 
> Tatz.
> 
> A dormire! Non vale la pena aspettare la risposta!
> 
> Ps. Urban Dictionary... non si spiega molto bene questa frase...


 
 Grazie mi hai tranquilizzato e penso che seguirò il tuo consiglio


----------



## etymologist

Ciao.  "get a clue" vorrebbe dire questo: stai cercando di dare a intendere qualcosa in modo più o meno indiretto a qualcuno che è duro di comprendonio; alla fine ti stufi e sbotti "get a clue".

Spero che la spiegazione sia utile.  Buonanotte 





vannaquimis said:


> Grazie mi hai tranquilizzato e penso che seguirò il tuo consiglio


----------



## Snowman75

*"get a clue"* has a very similar meaning to *"you don't have a clue"* or *"you haven't the faintest (idea)"*, meaning "you don't know anything about it" or "you don't know what you're talking about".

*"get a clue"* is more direct and confronting than the other phrases, generally only used in an argument.


----------



## vannaquimis

Snowman75 said:


> *"get a clue"* has a very similar meaning to *"you don't have a clue"* or *"you haven't the faintest (idea)"*, meaning "you don't know anything about it" or "you don't know what you're talking about".
> 
> *"get a clue"* is more direct and confronting than the other phrases, generally only used in an argument.


 
 Grazie 
Allora si potrebbe dire "l'hai afferrato?" tanto per usare uno slang italiano?
Magari in questo caso qualche madrelingua italiana potrebbe intervenire...


----------



## Mickele

vannaquimis said:


> Grazie
> Allora si potrebbe dire "l'hai afferrato?" tanto per usare uno slang italiano?
> Magari in questo caso qualche madrelingua italiana potrebbe intervenire...


 
Ciao. Io direi sei fuori strada...

M/


----------



## vannaquimis

Mickele said:


> Ciao. Io direi sei fuori strada...
> 
> M/


 
Ciao Michele,
scusa ma tenedo conto di ciò che dicono Etymlogist e Snowman75 "sei fuori strada" non mi suona...


----------



## Mickele

vannaquimis said:


> Ciao Michele,
> scusa ma tenedo conto di ciò che dicono Etymlogist e Snowman75 "sei fuori strada" non mi suona...


 
Ciao. Non saprei.. secondo quanto detto sopra "Get a clue" equivale a "you don't have a clue" o "you haven't the faintest (idea)", volendo dire "you don't know anything about it" o "you don't know what you're talking about" (quoto Snowman75). In questo caso interpreto il "get a clue" affermativo come "cerca un'indicazione/un indizio" nel senso di "ti sei perso/sei fuori strada" o qualcosa del genere... Ma potrei anche sbagliarmi  

M/


----------



## TheRock55

with web search i found this clue.. a college slang  
get a clue - telling someone to start paying attention to the world


----------



## Akire72

HAI IDEA?/TI STAI FACENDO UN'IDEA? non potrebbe essere semplicemente così? con un po' più di contesto/dialogo forse sarebbe più facile, no?


----------



## vannaquimis

Akire72 said:


> HAI IDEA?/TI STAI FACENDO UN'IDEA? non potrebbe essere semplicemente così? con un po' più di contesto/dialogo forse sarebbe più facile, no?


 
Il problema è che non ho altro contesto, solo quello che ho citato all'inizio


----------



## Snowman75

vannaquimis said:


> Il problema è che non ho altro contesto, solo quello che ho citato all'inizio


Yes, you're right. *"get a clue"* can be used in a few different ways. Without more context you're not going to get an accurate translation.


----------



## Akire72

vannaquimis said:


> Il contesto nel mio caso è una ragazza bomba con cui i ragazzi "chattano" in videoconferenza e dice:
> 
> "I'm like, get a clue?"


 
Sembrerebbe voler dire:

"Sono... hai capito come?" oppure "sono come... hai capito come?"


----------



## Snowman75

How about:

*"Ho detto... non ne hai la minima idea."*

In this context I think *"I'm like"* means *"I said"*. Can *"Sono come"* have the same meaning?


----------



## cas29

I don't think you can translate "I'm like"... in this context to "sono come",  where in fact it is grammatically quite wrong, but on the other hand often heard.

Get a clue is what has been described above:

open your eyes and pay attention to the world
you haven't any idea - you don't have a clue - (therefore you need to get one!)

Sei fuori strada sounds about right as an Italian version.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Snowman75 said:


> ]In this context I think *"I'm like"* means *"I said"*.


It can also mean "I'm thinking to myself."  I'm hearing it used more that way recently.

Elisabetta


----------



## Snowman75

TrentinaNE said:


> It can also mean "I'm thinking to myself." I'm hearing it used more that way recently.
> 
> Elisabetta


Yes, I agree. I didn't think of that.

Edit: Note that despite the present tense, *"I'm like"*, used in this way, refers to something that happened in the past. It would not be used to describe what the speaker is thinking "right now".


----------



## Akire72

I think the context is the key in here. Vannaquimis says it is a videoconference chat between a pin-up/sex-bomb and some guys... Maybe then it could be...

Ho detto... ma mi stai seguendo?/ma mi segui? or non mi stai seguendo,eh?/non mi segui, eh?


----------



## Snowman75

Akire72 said:


> I think the context is the key in here. Vannaquis says it is a videoconference chat between a pin-up/sex-bomb and some guys... Maybe then it could be...
> 
> Ho detto... ma mi stai seguendo?/ma mi segui? or non mi stai seguendo,eh?/non mi segui, eh?


Let me clarify the meaning of *"I'm like..."*. It's used to report something the speaker said to or thought about a 3rd person, not the person that the speaker is talking to right now. So, really, the rest of the sentence should be in quotes:

*I said "get a clue"*
or
*I thought to myself "get a clue"*

The *"get a clue"* is not and was not directed to the person that the speaker is speaking to right now.


----------



## Akire72

TrentinaNE said:


> It can also mean "I'm thinking to myself." I'm hearing it used more that way recently.
> 
> Elisabetta


 
If that's the case, then it coul be:

"Sto pensando a me stessa, ho reso l'idea?"


----------



## Snowman75

Akire72 said:


> If that's the case, then it coul be:
> 
> "Sto pensando a me stessa, ho reso l'idea?"


Um, I don't know exactly what that means, but it still doesn't sound right. Let me give you an example conversation:

*Tom: I was talking to Dick the other day, he's so brainless.*
*Harry: Really? What did he say this time?*
*Tom: Oh, well, he's like... I'm gonna make millions with this new pyramid scheme. And I'm like... get a clue?*

So, Tom is telling Harry about a conversation he had with Dick the other day. Tom is reporting to Harry that Dick said *"I'm gonna make millions..."* and then that he himself (Tom) said to Dick *"get a clue"*. Or, Tom may have just thought to himself that Dick should *"get a clue"*.

Hmm... is that clear now? I had no idea that this was going to be so hard to explain.

Edit: please remember that this *"I'm like... "* construction is _extremely colloquial._ You should aim to understand it but I wouldn't recommend actually using it yourself.


----------



## Akire72

Snowman75 said:


> Um, I don't know exactly what that means, but it still doesn't sound right. Let me give you an example conversation:
> 
> *Tom: I was talking to Dick the other day, he's so brainless.*
> *Harry: Really? What did he say this time?*
> *Tom: Oh, well, he's like... I'm gonna make millions with this new pyramid scheme. And I'm like... get a clue?*
> 
> So, Tom is telling Harry about a conversation he had with Dick the other day. Tom is reporting to Harry that Dick said *"I'm gonna make millions..."* and then that he himself (Tom) said to Dick *"get a clue"*.
> 
> Hmm... is that clear now? I had no idea that this was going to be so hard to explain.
> 
> Edit: please remember that this *"I'm like... "* construction is _extremely colloquial._ You should aim to understand it but I wouldn't recommend actually using it yourself.


 
Let's try this one then:
Tom: be', lui mi fa... Farò milioni con questo nuovo schema a piramide. E io gli faccio... ah si? davvero? (ironically meaning do you have the faintest idea of what nonsense you are talking about?)


----------



## Snowman75

Akire72 said:


> Let's try this one then:
> Tom: be', lui mi fa... Farò milioni con questo nuovo schema a piramide. E io gli faccio... ah si? davvero? (ironically meaning do you have the faintest idea of what nonsense you are talking about?)


I think we're getting closer now. It seems like *"io gli faccio..."* is a good match for *"I'm like..."* in the sense of *"I said"*. However *"I'm like..."* could also mean *"I thought"* (have another look at my previous post because I edited it a couple of times).

Also, I'm not sure about the sarcastic use of *"davvero"*. *"get a clue"* doesn't need a sarcastic tone - it is a direct statement. In my example it means something more like *"you're an idiot if you think that's going to work"*.


----------



## Akire72

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK, thta would be then: ma ci sei o ci fai???? Ma sei (di) fuori????

When I was in the UK I used to say "I went like... he went like..." to report a speech, seems to be exactly the same, uh?


----------



## vannaquimis

Akire72 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK, thta would be then: ma ci sei o ci fai???? Ma sei (di) fuori????
> 
> When I was in the UK I used to say "I went like... he went like..." to report a speech, seems to be exactly the same, uh?


 

  Grazie a tutti per i vostri chiarimenti.


----------



## Snowman75

Akire72 said:


> When I was in the UK I used to say "I went like... he went like..." to report a speech, seems to be exactly the same, uh?


Yes, it's for reported speech (or thought). Except I haven't heard the *"I went like..."* variant. You could say *"I was like..."* (this is just the past-tense version of *"I'm like..."*). Again, when I say "you could say", I'm not actually recommending that you _do_ say that. I recommend you avoid these sorts of phrases completely.


----------



## Akire72

Ok, riassumento per tutto il forum:

And I'm like... get a clue?

"E io faccio (dico)/penso... ma sei/è di fuori?"


----------



## Silvio Luchetti

Hi all,

In my humble opinion the proper translation in italian of: *Get a clue* is *Ma hai la minima idea di cosa stai parlando? 


*​S.


----------



## rarra

*M*i potete aiutare a capire il significato della seguente frase: "he  couldn't get a clue if they were giving them away on the street"
*I*mmagino sia un'espressione idiomatica che significhi più o meno, "non  troverebbe l'acqua al mare" cioè "è un idiota", ma esiste un'immagine  più calzante in italiano?
*
G*razie a tutti
rarra


----------



## Matrap

Ciao e benvenuto/a 

Per aiutarti sarebbe utile se ci dicessi qualcosa sul contesto: chi la pronuncia e in quale situazione.

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## rarra

*S*i tratta di un dialogo tra due giovanissime sorelle. *L*a più grande dice quella frase riferendosi al ragazzo che l'ha appena lasciata (la sorella piccola).
*G*razie


----------



## rarra

Oh! Scusate.
Ho letto la discussione e sono arrivata alla conclusione che potrebbe significare: "non avrebbe idee neanche se gliele regalassero" o qualcosa del genere. Non mi piace però. Non è calzante alla situazione. Forse potrei usare un modo di dire. 
Mi potete aiutare?


----------



## Mary49

Volgarotta, ma forse... "Non saprebbe trovarsi il  sedere nemmeno facendo il bidet/nemmeno con due mani/nemmeno con una cartina". E' accettato un rifiuto disgustato...


----------



## rarra

Sì un po' volgarotta, ma mi ha fatto venire un''idea: "non saprebbe trattare una donna nemmeno con il manuale delle istruzioni". Che ne dite? 
Nella frase precedente la sorella dice infatti: "he treated me great."
grazie mille.


----------



## tsoapm

Mary49 said:


> "Non saprebbe trovarsi il  sedere … nemmeno con due mani"


Well whad’ya know? The second Italian expression I learn today which is basically exactly the same in English.


----------



## Teerex51

Mark Dobson said:


> The second Italian expression I learn today which is basically exactly the same in English.


Unfortunately, it's not a real Italian idiom, but rather a calque—a loan translation.


----------

